
The Implications of Full Self-Driving on Insurance - adamqureshi
https://onlyusedtesla.com/the-implications-of-full-self-driving-on-insurance/
======
AndrewBissell
> This is important because Autopilot has proven itself to be safer than a
> human driver by a significant degree: a crash only occurs with Autopilot
> engaged approximately every 2.87 million miles, as opposed to traditional
> cars being manually driven which results in a crash every 436,000 miles.

This is an extraordinarily deceptive statistic, since it compares:

\- Predominantly highway miles (driven on Autopilot) to miles driven in the
overall mix of conditions where incidents are much more common

\- Incidents in Tesla's relatively new vehicle fleet, which has safety
features like AEB, to vehicles of all ages and technology levels in the entire
U.S. fleet

\- The Tesla driving demographic (usually wealthier drivers using better
maintained roads) to drivers across all demographic categories

